# Assassin (banner)



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry, I was going to upload it last night but my brother was on his computer and when we're both on at the same time, my computer is horribly slow. But, there it is anyway and I hope you like it.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> Sorry, I was going to upload it last night but my brother was on his computer and when we're both on at the same time, my computer is horribly slow. But, there it is anyway and I hope you like it.


Thanks a lot dude!!!


----------

